# Doh!! Used a Green kitchen pad to clean Alloys



## Mark1976 (Mar 2, 2011)

Really wasn't using the grey matter and used a green scouring pad to clean off dirt from my alloys on the weekend. Now I have fine scratch lines on them!!!  Really mad at myself. The plus side is that you can only see them when you get up close. I am wondering if anyone can reccomend a way of dealing with this or will I just have to live with it???

Thanks

Mark


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Mark1976 said:


> Really wasn't using the grey matter and used a green scouring pad to clean off dirt from my alloys on the weekend. Now I have fine scratch lines on them!!!  Really mad at myself. The plus side is that you can only see them when you get up close. I am wondering if anyone can reccomend a way of dealing with this or will I just have to live with it???
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mark


Might be completely wrong but if they are surface sacratches - a machine polisher or even some quality metal polish might help, quite like that Swirl X stuff but not sure it would work on alloys?


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

Oh dear.

Try McGuires scratch X, although its called scratch X it's still quite mild. You'll be polishing away for months if you just use Swirl X, use that after Scratch X


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Biggest cleaning fail ever? :lol:

They'll buff out if they are largely just surface scratches. You'll find it a million times easier with a PC though than by hand!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, What a Silly Billy, :lol: :wink: go easy on the scratch X etc, as the paint is not very thick or you'll soon be through the top coat.
Hoggy.


----------



## Mark1976 (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the tips chaps. I'll try polishing them out this weekend if the weather stays nice! 8)


----------

